# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Order of steps to finish my build

## CheeseAndWine

Hi all, 
I have a small cabin nearing completion. But I wonder if anyone can help me work out what order to do the remaining works: PlasteringCut out lighting and power pointsPaintingInstall Ikea kitchenInstall lights, switches and power points 
I've put listed the jobs in the order that makes sense to me. Can anyone confirm if I should swap any of them?

----------


## Craigoss

Well this would be my order as it looks like you are doing a kitchen install:
1) Electrical rough in
2) Plumbing rough in
3) Plastering
4) Flooring if going in before kitchen
5) Kitchen cabinets
6) Benchtop
7) Plumbing fit off
8) Splash back
9) Electrical fit off
10) Painting
11) Flooring if going in last 
Few items will move around depending on the kitchen design and materials used.

----------


## CheeseAndWine

Thanks. So people don't normally paint before installing kitchen cabinets and light fittings?

----------


## Craigoss

Well it depends on the build. If there's no bulkheads than it might be beneficial to paint the ceiling first to avoid covering everything up. But installing cabinetry will tend to scuff the walls and plus you will need to caulk the edges so defeats the purpose of painting first.

----------

